
Apple in “advanced Talks” to Acquire Imagination Technologies for PowerVR GPU - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/03/apple-acquire-imagination-powervr-gpu/
======
protomyth
I wonder what would happen to the MIPS cpus?

